# Favorite Rocket of All Time Tourney (2nd Round)



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Favorite Rocket of All Time Tourney*

Having borrowed the idea from our friends on the Miami and Spurs board, I thought this would be a great way to find out which Rocket was everyone's favorite.

1. Hakeem Olajuwon
16. Vernon Maxwell

8. Moses Malone
9. Robert Horry

4. Elvin Hayes
13. Kenny Smith

5. Clyde Drexler
12. Otis Thorpe

3. Calvin Murphy
14. Ralph Sampson

6. Charles Barkley
11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming
10. Mario Elie

2. Rudy Tomjanovich
15. Steve Francis

Honorable mention: Scotty Brooks, Matt Bullard, Cuttino Mobley, Larry Smith.

The players aren't seeded according to skill level, it's based more on popularity and how long they were with the Rockets.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Rocket of All Time Tourney*

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

9. Robert Horry

13. Kenny Smith

12. Otis Thorpe

14. Ralph Sampson

11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming

15. Steve Francis


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

9. Robert Horry

13. Kenny Smith

5. Clyde Drexler

3. Calvin Murphy(even tho I don't like him)

11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming

15. Steve Francis


----------



## StreetStudioz (Oct 9, 2003)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon


8. Moses Malone


4. Elvin Hayes


5. Clyde Drexler


3. Calvin Murphy


6. Charles Barkley


7. Yao Ming



15. Steve Francis


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Favorite Rocket of All Time Tourney*

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

9. Robert Horry

13. Kenny Smith

5. Clyde Drexler

3. Calvin Murphy

11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming

2. Rudy Tomjanovich



GAH, choosing between Sam I Am and the Chuckster was nearly impossible...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Favorite Rocket of All Time Tourney*

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

8. Moses Malone

13. Kenny Smith

5. Clyde Drexler

14. Ralph Sampson

6. Charles Barkley

7. Yao Ming

2. Rudy Tomjanovich

You know who I'm riding with all the way


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

8. Moses Malone

13. Kenny Smith

5. Clyde Drexler

3. Calvin Murphy

11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming

15. Steve Francis


Play-in Game should be..T-mac vs. Howard :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

8. Moses Malone

13. Kenny Smith

5. Clyde Drexler

3. Calvin Murphy

11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming

2. Rudy Tomjanovich


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

1. hakeem

8. moses

13. kenny smith

5. clyde

14. ralph sampson

11. sam cassell

10. mario elie

2. rudy t


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

9. Robert Horry

13. Kenny "the Jet" Smith

5. Clyde Drexler

3. Calvin Murphy

11. Sam Cassell

10. Mario Elie (I know, I know. Prolly will change)

2. Rudy Tomjanovich.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

1.Hakeem
8.moses
13.kenny
5.clyde
3.calvin
11.sam (very tough matchup)
10.mario
15.steve


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon






9. Robert Horry




13. Kenny Smith



5. Clyde Drexler





3. Calvin Murphy




6. Charles Barkley





7. Yao Ming





15. Steve Francis


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon
8. Moses Malone
13. Kenny Smith
5. Clyde Drexler
14. Ralph Sampson
6. Charles Barkley
7. Yao Ming
2. Rudy Tomjanovich


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon
8. Moses Malone
13. Kenny Smith
5. Clyde Drexler
3. Calvin Murphy
6. Charles Barkley
7. Yao Ming
2. Rudy Tomjanovich


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

8. Moses Malone


4. Elvin Hayes


5. Clyde Drexler


14. Ralph Sampson


11. Sam Cassell


7. Yao Ming


2. Rudy Tomjanovich


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

1. Hakeem

8. Moses Malone

13. Kenny Smith

5. Clyde Drexler

14. Ralph Sampson

11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming

2. Rudy-T


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

First round results:

*1. Hakeem Olajuwon* - 15 
16. Vernon Maxwell - 0 

*8. Moses Malone* - 10
9. Robert Horry - 5

4. Elvin Hayes - 2
*13. Kenny Smith* - 13

*5. Clyde Drexler* - 14
12. Otis Thorpe - 1

*3. Calvin Murphy* - 9
14. Ralph Sampson - 6

6. Charles Barkley - 5
*11. Sam Cassell* - 10

*7. Yao Ming* - 12
10. Mario Elie - 3

*2. Rudy Tomjanovich* - 9
15. Steve Francis - 6

---------------------------

2nd Round matchups:

1. Hakeem Olajuwon
8. Moses Malone

13. Kenny Smith
5. Clyde Drexler

3. Calvin Murphy
11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming
2. Rudy T


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

is the 2nd round in this thread too? if so:

1. hakeem

5. drexler

3. calvin murphy

2. rudy t


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

5. Clyde Drexler

11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

5. Clyde Drexler

11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

1.hakeem
5.clyde
11.sam
7.yao


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

2nd Round matchups:

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

13. Kenny Smith (Clyde has always been a Blazer to me)

11. Sam Cassell

7. Yao Ming


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

1. Hakeem

13. Kenny Smith

3. Calvin Murphy

7. Yao Ming


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

2nd Round matchups:


Hakeem (this is tough, since Moses is my #2)

Clyde the Glide

Murphy

Yao


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

hakeem 

clyde

murphy

rudy-T


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon



13. Kenny Smith



11. Sam Cassell



7. Yao Ming


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

You have 9 votes and thats probably all you will get. How long are you gonna wait until the 2nd Round is closed and the 3rd round begins?


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

well i c we forgot about T-mac j/p:grinning:


----------



## uj4l (Dec 22, 2002)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

9. Robert Horry

13. Kenny Smith

5. Clyde Drexler

14. Ralph Sampson

6. Charles Barkley

7. Yao Ming

2. Rudy Tomjanovich


----------



## uj4l (Dec 22, 2002)

My bad about the last round, didnt know we were on 2 the 2nd round..

8. Moses Malone

5. Clyde Drexler

3. Calvin Murphy

7. Yao Ming


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

2nd Round results - 

1. *Hakeem Olajuwon* - 9
8. Moses Malone - 1

13. Kenny Smith - 3
5. *Clyde Drexler* - 7

3. Calvin Murphy - 5
11. Sam Cassell - 5

*7. Yao Ming* - 8
2. Rudy T - 2

Calvin Murphy wins the tiebreaker because he was with the Rockets longer.

---

*Semifinals* -

1. Hakeem Olajuwon
5. Clyde Drexler

3. Calvin Murphy
7. Yao Ming


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hakeem Olajuwon

Yao Ming


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Hakeem Olajuwon.

Yao Ming.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Drexler (Uncle's favorite player)

Ming


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

hakeem

yao


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem

Yao


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

7. Yao Ming


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

1. Hakeem Olajuwon

7. Yao Ming


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hakeem "The Dream"

Yao Ming


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*The Final*

1. Hakeem

vs.

7. Yao Ming


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hakeem "The Dream"


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Gotta go with Dream. Ask me in five years and I may have a different answer.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Hakeem 

no contest


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

hakeem


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Ming, Yao Ming Yao Ming Yao Ming
Yao Ming, Yao Ming
Yao Ming, Yao Ming Yao Ming Yao Ming
Yao Ming, Yao Ming


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Yao Ming


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I vote Hakeem, and he wins 5 - 2.

Congrats to Hakeem Olajuwon, the Rocket forum favorite Rocket of all time!


----------

